# Will her tail straighten out?



## Kayliejane22 (Feb 22, 2016)

I just brought my little 8 week old toy poodle puppy home yesterday. I noticed that she hold her tail "sort of" on top of her back.. Could it possibly straightened out as she matures? Does anyone have pictures of their dog as a puppy with this kind of tail and then as an adult where it has straightened out?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Is this a double post or do we have two people asking the same question the same day ?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Dechi, it's the same individual. she asked the question in her intro post and now here.

KaylieJane, you got some good answers in reply to your intro post - not sure if you saw them. The general gist is the same that I was going to say - no, it's unlikely that her tail will straighten out. it's a cute little curl, I think. My doodle's tail curls over her back and it's great: doesn't knock anything over because it's held so high


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd be surprised if it straightens. It's called a "gay tail". Our Callie has one. Her tail was not docked and it probably would not appear so "curled" if it had been a little shorter, but its very expressive.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yup, it is called a "gay tail". I wonder if it has more to do with the tail set on the spine (you know what I mean??). Not desirable in some breeds. I don't know about poodles. But who cares, what a cutie.


----------



## hkb (Oct 12, 2014)

yes, it straigthens out when your poodle is running at max speed, rocket-like across an expanse!

Smudge has a gay tail, and the only time it is straight is when he is doing his rocket impression, tearing across the park, chasing his ball, or running back to us.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko has an undocked curly tail. It is straight and hangs down when he sleeps and sometimes when he eats. It was straight and hanging down for nearly 3 days after he came home from a long spell in the kennel when we went to Europe. It gradually returned to its normal happy position and I was never so happy to see it back and wagging. It is his rudder when he swims and helps him balance when he runs and turns and leaps. He does not like it to be touched, but when I do touch it I am awed and amazed at how "alive" it is. It is very very sensitive. It is not just a useless appendage and I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Sisko's tail sounds like Callie's. It is very sensitive, very expressive, hangs down when she is tired or sleepy or upset. It's part of her personality.


----------

